# Transfer trailer from OH to PA



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I sold a boat & trailer over the weekend to a guy in PA. I'm trying to help out w/ some issues on the title and moving the boat. So, here goes: First off, we know we don't have titles for our boat trailers in Ohio. So, the first question is does PA require/issue title's for trailers? If they do, what will the buyer need to get a title (I'm assuming a bill of sale from me). Has anyone went through this process before from OH to PA, and was anything specific or unusual required?

Secondly, what is the best way to get tags for the trailer (just so it can be moved upon the highway to PA)? I know in Ohio we would have to weigh it and take the weight slip, etc. etc. But, buyer is taking the trailer to PA and register it there. Any ideas on how to get the boat & trailer to PA?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that there is a place on the trailer registration to transfer ownership (just like on a title).

You can transfer the registration of the trailer to him, and he can get a thirty day tag for it to take it home.

Now that I think about it, do they even give thirty day tags for trailers?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

To get it back to PA, all they'll need is the sales receipt dated for that day. Now getting a title can be a hassle if the trailer is homemade or a put together job. It has to be weighed and inspected. Pictures need to be taken and sent in with the paperwork. I bought a setup from a guy a few years ago and never could get the trailer titled. I ended up selling it to a guy from ohio for about half what i paid for it. Hope you have a better go of it than i did.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

NO 30 day tags for trailers in Ohio. Don't know about Pa.. I just bought a van from a guy just east of Erie Pa., doing the homework right now on how to get it back here. I don't think it can be done legally, since before you can get the title changed you have to have to have it inspected by the state to make sure vin #'s and everything are on the level. Just thinking about insuring it, and putting my car plate on it to get it home. I know this is illegal, but don't know any other way.http://coc.cuyahogacounty.us/titl_out.htm If anyone knows how to do it, I'm listening.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Give them a ring and see what they say. Attached is a link with phone numbers for each region of the state.

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/dir_regions.htm


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

It's all on this page...

http://bmv.ohio.gov/


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I think question 7 in the faq's answeres my question. thanks.


----------

